# So, you wanna be a turkey hunter...



## ryanwhit

Tags : learn, how, hunt, teach, call, new, beginner, beginning, start, young, 

So, you wanna be a turkey hunter.  Great!  Hopefully you’ve found this thread in a search result, so you’re off to a good start.  There’s a tremendous amount of turkey knowledge on this forum…you just need to know how to access it.  I was in you’re shoes not too terribly long ago, so let me share my story to you.

I grew up doing things out of doors, but turkey hunting was not one of them.  I have been familiar with and comfortable in the woods for some time, but like you, I just didn’t come up turkey hunting.  Prior to 2006, I went 3 times with people who may or may not have known what they were doing.  In 2006 (after several years of saying that I was going to go this year) I went.  I emailed a friend, who I knew had some turkeys on his property and had invited me some time earlier, and asked him if I could come one day on a particular weekend.  He gave me the go ahead, and I did.  I went and killed a bird.  Nothin to this stuff…said the guy who lucked in to his first turkey.

I went the rest of the year without seeing another turkey.  I hunted the next season and didn’t close the deal.  I made lots of mistakes in front of lots of turkeys.  I walked miles of private and public property, scouted 5 months out of the year, etc.  I worked birds, I called some in to range, but I consistently did dumb stuff.  The next year was more of the same.  Dumb stuff in front of smart birds.  Finally, the second to last weekend, I killed my second turkey.  The next weekend I killed my third – my first jake.  2009 was much better, with 4 gobblers, and the first year that I really felt like I was a real turkey hunter.  2010 was better still, with 5 longbeards.

I’m not here to tell you that I’m a great turkey hunter.  I’m not.  I’m not even going to give any advice on turkey hunting tactics, because I think I am mostly unqualified to do so.  I am however going to tell you what I did to change from someone who wanted to hunt turkeys to someone that does hunt turkeys…sometimes even successfully.

The first thing I did was decide that I wanted to do it.  When I did that, I, like you, came to this board as a resource.  I read recent posts and old posts about turkey hunting, calling, setups, guns, shells, etc.  I read hunting reports from successful turkey hunters and gleaned whatever useful information was in the post that led to the demise of that particular turkey.  I talked to the people that I knew that turkey hunted.  But I did not ask to go with someone.  I just went.  I went to an area that had turkeys and listened, called, made mistakes, and learned from them.  Take my first bird out – since it was a fluke – it took me 2 years to kill a bird.  That one happened to be on public land.

Which brings us to where to hunt.  Please don’t ask on the forum where to go hunt.  If you don’t have access to private land with turkeys, do like many of us and go to some public land.  Learn it, hunt it, and kill turkeys.  Every WMA that I can think of  has turkeys.  You have access to it.  I’m sure there’s a couple that don’t, so don’t go to those.  There’s plenty of NF land that has turkeys too.  Go find you 400 acres, learn it, and hunt it.  When you’ve learned it, go find you another.  When you’ve got that one down, go to another.  After a few years you’ll have more places to hunt than you have time.  Having no place to hunt is no excuse.  You have plenty.  Maybe they are not close…my closest of this type of public land spot is 1 hr 45 minutes away…but you have them.  Remember you either want to do this or you don’t.  I admit, I had (and still have) some good private land to make my mistakes on.  They are all 3 hrs away from my house. 

Everything you need to know to get you going is on this forum.  Pay attention to people who know what they’re doing, and you’ll learn something.  That brings me to my next point…who knows what they’re doing?  The internet is a funny place.  Everyone is an expert.  But in all seriousness, there are people here who are true experts.  There are people on this forum (and others, I’m sure) who know a lot about turkey calls.  There are some that know a lot about callmakers.  Others know about guns.  Patterns.  Reloading.  Calling.  Camo.  Some know a lot about hunting because they’ve read it, but have not had the pleasure of bloodying the back pocket of their pants from a turkey head hitting it every step for ¾ of a mile...not more than a time or 2 anyway.  All of this is good.  It’s all good info to have.  A few – FEW – have knowledge in all of these aspects of the game.  I try to pay particular attention to them.  I may defer to the others if I’m researching something directly in their zone of expertise…but when it comes to turkey hunting in general, I want someone who has lots of pictures of them with dead turkeys.  Sometimes these guys can be tough to find on the forum, because some of them don’t post a lot.  But some of them do.  Pay attention and learn.  If you’re interested in something particular and would like their advice, send them a PM.  In my experience, most are very willing to help.  

So you see, you have everything you need.  You don’t need someone to go with you, you don’t need someone to take you.  If you have that, then great.  Your learning curve may be a little shorter…but you don’t need that to get started.  You just need to read, listen, pay attention…here and in the turkey woods.  Learn from your mistakes.  Stick around and you’ll meet some great hunters, and you’ll still have plenty to learn from them.

I hope this has been useful.  Again, I don’t think I’m God’s gift to turkey hunting.  On some other threads, you’ll see me interject my observations and/or experiences in some subject matters.  Many others, I sit back and read…just like I’m encouraging you to do.  Turkey hunting is a fun thing – quite addictive, really.  I enjoy it, I spend a good bit of time at it, and the past couple of years I’ve had some good success.  There’s some on here that have had that type of success for the past couple of decades.  Maybe they’ll chime in here with anything they may have to add.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Excellent post!

I'm still very inexperienced but doing most of the things you mentioned has helped me tremendously.


----------



## trkyburns

This ought to be required reading before anyone comes on here and says "I'm thinking about starting turkey hunting, what advice can you give me...?"


----------



## TenPtr

Great thread!  Excellent advice and very well written.  This will get the praise it deserves while providing the services intended by you....the author.   One of the better, more insightful,  and meaningful threads I have seen in a while.


----------



## boparks

This is a very good thread Ryan and you have the "Gift of Words"


----------



## J Gilbert

Great post, like you I've only been at this a few years, but this board and another have definitely helped shorten the learning curve for me by giving me somewhere to sit back and take in all aspects of the game that is turkey huntin


----------



## Jody Hawk

Great thread !!!!!  I wish I would have had this board and all this knowledge when I started turkey hunting. There's some dang good turkey hunters here.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

Excellent post!  Very well written and it contains some great advice.


Now all we need is a "So, you're a turkey hunter. Here's a 12 step program to handle your addiction!"


----------



## swamppirate

" Dumb stuff in front of smart birds." Man I have definetely done this...the biggest problem I think is after you have called that bird in, is movement/ actually putting the bead on the head...knowing when to move is one of the hardest things to master. Remember, you have been calling so the gobbler knows where you are...and i don't even need to say anything about their eyesight.....I read somewhere I think Ray Eye said it...If a turkey could smell like a deer nobody would ever kill one!!!


----------



## turk2di

trkyburns said:


> This ought to be required reading before anyone comes on here and says "I'm thinking about starting turkey hunting, what advice can you give me...?"


Yea, i agree! It's like anything in life, this turkey hunting. You get out of it what you put into it!


----------



## fredw

Ryan, very nicely done.


----------



## Kevin Farr

ryanwhit said:


> Pay attention to people who know what theyâ€™re doing, and youâ€™ll learn something.  That brings me to my next pointâ€¦who knows what theyâ€™re doing?  The internet is a funny place.  Everyone is an expert. .........  Some know a lot about hunting because theyâ€™ve read it, but have not had the pleasure of bloodying the back pocket of their pants from a turkey head hitting it every step for ¾ of a mile...not more than a time or 2 anyway.  All of this is good.  Itâ€™s all good info to have.  A few â€“ FEW â€“ have knowledge in all of these aspects of the game.  â€¦but when it comes to turkey hunting in general, I want someone who has lots of pictures of them with dead turkeys.  ........  Pay attention and learn.  If youâ€™re interested in something particular and would like their advice, send them a PM.  In my experience, most are very willing to help.



You be preaching the gospel brother.  So, so, true.

The only thing I would add is don't just let pics of dead turkeys seal the deal.  Like you said, look at the whole package.  Dead turkeys count, but circumstances should be considered.

I am going to try and kill my first bird this year.  Good luck to all.


----------



## PAUL J

Profoundly well itterated ryan! I have learned tremendous amounts of knowledge from the experience of the gentlemen on this thread,with a dozen birds under my gun , there are days when I still feel like an idiot in the turkey woods. This should be a sticky!


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Great thread!  The birds will teach you. A lot of folks get addicted to letting others guide them and call for them. That is not what its about. Its the thousands of thoughts and scenarios running through your head as you plan your next move. If someone is willing to take you and teach you the first few times great! But after that its time to develop yourself. That is when you will truly learn to play the game. Having been self taught this thread makes a lot of sense. Like you it took me several years to figure it out and I still make mistakes . But I am confident now that if I can work a bird it has a good chance of riding home with me. Turkey hunting takes great skill to consistently be successful. That's why it appeals to individuals that love a challenge!


----------



## threadfin-nole

Great post OP. 
My first two yrs I let someone call my birds for me while I shot them. The other hunts I was gunless and just observed. I got to the point where I was tired of letting someone else call em up. So my 3rd season I made it my goal to hunt alone until I called and killed my own bird. That yr I killed 3 birds 2 of which were on my own. There is a certain satisfaction of accomplishing the entire process of the hunt. Pulling the trigger is just a small part of it. Hunting with friends is fun but I have gotten to the point that I would rather chase a turkey alone.


----------



## ryanwhit

Glad you guys think this will be helpful.  

There's a couple more things I want to hit/expand on.  Let's expand first, and Gobble & Strut talked a little about the subject matter.  It goes back to who on the forum knows what they're doing, and you knowing a little about the guy your taking advice from.  I've asked for some advice before and got some answers in return.  Some of the answers were from certified turkey slayers, and some were from guys who haven't killed a whole heckuvalot of turkeys.  I want to talk about these guys who haven't killed as many birds.  In my case, and one in particular I'm thinking of, the advice I got was good, and I think of it regularly.  So when you receive advice, in my opinion it may be worthwhile to take the time to qualify where the advice is coming from.  Do a search for the posters username, and see what type of posts he was making 2 or 3 years ago.  Is he a new hunter or a grizzled veteran?  He may be new and his advice may be spot on, but it's your responsibility to know a little bit about the guy on the side of the screen.

The other thing I want to talk about is calls.  When you do a search for calls on here, the results are full of posts about custom pots, boxes, and diaphragms.  You will see guys talking about pots with different surfaces, long boxes and short boxes, paddle calls, etc.  You will read posts on the matter from guys whose call collections are valued, I'm sure, in the 10s of thousands of dollars range.  There are guys on this forum who own calls that are literally priceless.  While we are very fortunate in that regard, you, if you are like me, will have very little idea about any of these, how much they cost, if you need them, and if they are worth it.  I will tell you my opinion: You do not need them and they are worth it.  Kinda contradictory, I know.  As an aspiring turkey hunter, I went to the store, bought a variety pack of mouth calls, a simple slate, and a box call.  These production calls allowed me to practice and figure out a little about what I want.  Once you know a little bit about what you want, and if you decide that you like turkey hunting, take a step and find a custom call or two that you like.  Custom pot calls range from $25 to $100+, but most seem to hover around the $50 mark.  Boxes are a little more, with prices generally starting at about $75 and going north from there...near about as high as you want to go.  You can buy a fine box call that you can give to your children for $100 or so.  You may find, like I have, that you like custom calls, and you may start a collection.  Or, you may not.  You may find a few good production calls that suit you, or find just a couple of custom calls that you like, and these calls may satisfy you for the entirety of your hunting career.  There are no right or wrong answers here.  You will just have to find what floats your boat, so to speak.  If custom calls are something that interests you, find the sticky at the top of the page here.  We are blessed with some fine callmakers here, search a few out and give them a ring.

I know this is a lot to take in, but hopefully this consolidated info will make it a little easier.  There is a lot to turkey hunting.  It is not necessarily an easy and convenient endeavor.  If you like easy and convenient, stick with (or take up) shooting deer out of greenfields in the fall.  I hear you don't even have to gut them anymore...just drop them off at the processor whole.  If you're looking for something to simply pass the time in the spring, maybe crappie and bream fishing is for you.  Turkey hunting is not for everyone, but those of us who enjoy it there is nothing else like it.


----------



## gobble157

Great post bud! Well said and so so true. There are many great guys on this forum and loads of knowledge from all different ends. All I can say is if you're ever up for a hunt I'd love to go with you. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## Gut_Pile

Great thread....very well written as well Ryan!


----------



## Paint Brush

I cant imagine anyone that enjoys this sport more than myself. i heard my first wild turkey gobble in 1974 and was hooked from that moment on. I see you are a connisuer of TOM KELLY and I live by one of his sayings,I HOPE I LIVE TO SEE IT ONE TIME.


----------



## short stop

Ryan 
     I wish a  select few  on here would read this .... Im talking about ''The Po Mouth  Club ''  that   get on here Begging for spots  and birds .... yr  after yr ...    They  oughta read this    at least once a day . They could really learn by example here ... 


    props   for a well written / worded   thread


----------



## returntoarchery

Excellent Ryan. This should be a sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## Ricochet

Great thread - I was self taught my first 4 years and I did my first guided hunt last year and learned a few things and experienced my first spitting and drumming at close range.  Man was that cool!  I was to the point I wanted to see what else I could learn first hand. I welcome the chance to hunt with others more experienced than me.  It's always a learning experience in the turkey woods and there is a lot to be learned in this forum as well - there are some good folks here for sure!


----------



## ccleroy

Very,Very good Read!!!!!!


----------



## huntindawg

So, about this private land you mentioned that has birds on it?????


----------



## Kooter

feel free to pm me with any request for advice, tips, or strategies. I run a guide service out a friends farm in jasper county, i would be more than happy to work something out for a hands on turkey hunt/combo. Pm me if interested for advice or guidance on how to kill your first gobbler/jake.


----------



## ryanwhit

Kooter said:


> feel free to pm me with any request for advice, tips, or strategies. I run a guide service out a friends farm in jasper county, i would be more than happy to work something out for a hands on turkey hunt/combo. Pm me if interested for advice or guidance on how to kill your first gobbler/jake.



Thanks kooter

You still driving that green yota?


----------



## ryanwhit

Oh, one more thing guys...

It seems every year about this time we get some new members that show up and start threads about decoys, long shots, blinds, shooting jakes, etc...you know, all of the topics that are sure to start debates.  They post of morning outings where they shoot the season limit worth of jakes, and then take their buddies back for more.  They recommend using multiple strutting decoys on public land.  Again, it is your responsibility to identify and then ignore the advice of these posters.  Don't worry, they'll be gone shortly...they always are.

PS - one may have already posted on this thread


----------



## Kooter

I drive a 2009 f150 4 door fx4. I Bought it at Akins just up the road from ya actually.  I actually did have a burgundy toyota tundra from 07-08 but i traded it in for the Ford. sorry if i messed up your thread with the truck topic i guess i dont catch the connotation from your post about the toyota?

Back to the thread-- Maybe we can start a thread listing different general scenarios and how to go about handing-- ex: a bird hung up in a field, a bird with a lot of hens, etc.

I will be more than happy to share my advice and have it openly posted for critiquing and double checking...."No matter how many turkeys we have killed we will never know everything there is to know about turkey hunting." - Charlie Elliott (well it was something like that ) So in other words, even the teachers are still learning and may even learn from the students at times! March 26th lock and load!!!


----------



## Wingmaster870

Dang....brian fosgate teach yout to write like that???


----------



## huntindawg

Wingmaster870 said:


> Dang....brian fosgate teach yout to write like that???



ahhahaahahhahaahah


----------



## ryanwhit

lol!  that's pretty funny.

Me and Brian would always talk about optional commas and proper usage of semicolons.  and Bill Elliot.

Remember, never use some long, big word when a diminutive one will do.


----------



## arkie1

my advice would be sit as still as you can as long as you can, then when you are ready to get up make your self sit for 30 more minutes.  that advice has helped me kill several birds that would have lived otherwise.


----------



## Payton Everett

Ttt


----------



## Jellyhead Joe

This is a great thread. As said earlier, it needs to be posted as sticky in order to keep it at the top for new members.


----------



## Payton Everett

Yep it needs to be a sticky


----------



## wild1

Definitely "sticky" material


----------



## Jaker

solid advice


----------



## Brad C.

Ryan,

Are you an outdoor witer?


----------



## Brad C.

Seriously man, very well written.  Excellent job!


----------



## fredw

Payton Everett said:


> Yep it needs to be a sticky



I agree.....and it is now.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Well said man.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

very whitey and good advice  .....My advice is get out and scout , weather it's public land or private ......find as many gobblers as you can , so if you screw up on one or another hunter is there first , you have another place to go ,also get out and knock on doors obtain written premission to hunt .....good luck to all this spring Ron


----------



## Phshunter10

I'm still learning and this helps a lot... Thanks


----------



## gahunter12

Great read! I have been a self taught turkey hunter myself. My dad and granddad never turkey hunted. They hunted everthing from deer, dove, quail, rabbit, and pigs, but not turkey. I decided to start turkey hunting back in 2001. I started out with a slate, and glass call from walmart, but found out they sounded like crap to my ears. I went to the Turkeyarama that Feb and picked up two custome pot calls, and a box call. After practicing every day at work between jobs I decided to give it a try. Opening day gave me my first taste of a tom answering me with that chilling thunder. I got lucky that next Wednesday after setting up on a WMA field that morning with out hearing and seeing anything I decided to give it up for the day about 12pm. On my way back to the truck I rounded the bend in the field only to walk up on a tom struting. I eased my way up in the woods and closed the distance before belly crawling another 25yrds to close in to about 50yrds. I yelped 3 times and droped the hammer when he stuck his head up. Hey I had done it. Well my second bird came opening weekend of the 2002 season. Since then I have scored a BIG FAT "0". I have had a few come in to seeing distace, and have had some jakes come with in shooting distance that I have let pass. Its been a long 10yrs since I have seen feathers fly and it has been very humbling for me. I do learn every time I go, but sometimes I wonder if I should just toss in the towel. I usually hunt during the week and work the weekends during turkey season so I will have the WMA, or our hunting lease to my self. I try making a day of it hunting from sun up to sun down. The last 3 years I have tried the shut up and wait game after a short tree yelp or two just to let them know I there, but nothing! All though it has really worked on me this year, and I keep telling my self to just give up, but I keep going just 1 more time. I will say turkey hunting has been  the hardest thing I have ever done. I have disowned my wife and kids for the last 5 yrs during the spring just to come home empty handed. My wife keeps telling me hang it there it will happen one day. Maybe in another 10 yrs or so.


----------



## G20

Man, this was all some good reading!  Is a trophy how big the rack is, or what you go through to get it?  I think we all know the answer to that question.  Anyone who calls in and nails a turkey is a true hunter!

Maybe some day I will be graced as such.


----------



## bonecollector

i truely enjoyed reading this column great job nothing needs to be added to that my man you summed it right up


----------



## ronnieluvstohunt

ryanwhit does it again!!!! you da man!!!


----------



## Ricochet

I just read this thread again and Ryan did a great job starting it! My experience is very similar (learned mostly by trial and error) except not (nearly) as much public land hunting. 

3 years ago I finally got permission to hunt some excellent turkey hunting land, which of course made a huge (positive) difference. Then I moved to SC and got into a good hunting club.  My number of kills have gone from 2 to 3 to 9, the prior 3 years were 1 - 0 - 0.  So, good private land is key to me but I will hunt public land when needed i.e. quota hunts in Florida.  So, talk turkey whenever you can with folks and you will eventually land on some good places to hunt as well.  Not to mention this is great place for advice and knowledge...etc.

BTW, this is a good follow on thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728142


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

The only thing that I could add is..Roosted is not Roasted !!!!


----------



## joebradley53

*Starting Out*

This post was very helpful. I have hunted all my life but I am just now getting into turkey hunting and I can really use this. Thanks!


----------



## chrisclayton33

Very informative post.


----------



## gsu51

good read


----------



## Oddball

Fantastic and motivating thread. I'm in the process of getting my hunting license for the first time and have never hunted anything. I was originally set on hunting deer later this year, but have been hearing the distant call of turkeys in my sleep recently. I don't know if I'll get the chance to do it this year. I've waited too long to start scouting and I don't want to interfere with any hunters by knocking around the woods trying to learn during the middle of the season. I do plan on getting a WMA stamp when I get my hunting license and renew my fishing license, which will come up for renewal soon, so while I'm fishing WMAs this summer, I'll do some scouting for turkey and deer while I'm there, or vice versa.


----------



## QuackAttack101

Hey guys. I'm new to turkey hunting and looking for some friendly advice. I went scouting this past weekend, and I found a bird on the roost. I found him by accident and actually sat down to listen a little too close to the tree where he was roosting. Luckily, I don't believe I spooked him or he knew Ie was there. Anyway, here's my question, how much does a Turkey follow the same routine each morning? He flew down from the roost in the opposite direction of where I was sitting. He sporadically gobbled after he hit the ground. After getting to the ground, he headed towards a dirt road and crossed the road. About 15 minutes after he had flown down and cross the road, a friend of mine spotted him going back into the woods with about 8 hens. I guess my main question is how likely is it that he will follow that same path/routine each day? Or will he come down from the roost and just go in a random direction? I know I probably could have answered this myself if I had scouted more than one day, but time did not permit. Also, any advice on how to get him away from all of those hens? Thanks for any help/ advice.


----------



## Doc Olly

Thanks for the post! I went Turkey hunting for the first time this past week! I went in western Tennessee, beautiful place that I have seen several Turkeys on. I wish I had read this post first because I went to Bass pro shops and bought 3 decoys (hen and jake), I bought a box call and a Primos owl call. I practiced and watched videos for months leading up to this past weekend. Well I went early Tuesday morning and setup. To make a long story short I didn't kill or see anything. But I did get 2-3 or "shock gobbles"! That was enough for me. Ill be going back next month and after reading this post much more encouraged. Thanks again
Doc Olly


----------



## WAGONWHEEL

thanks for this Barrow! I'm taking a newbie in the morning and I sent him this link!


----------



## ryanwhit

WAGONWHEEL said:


> thanks for this Barrow! I'm taking a newbie in the morning and I sent him this link!



That makes it 3 years in a row that you've replied here with a different username...


----------



## nhancedsvt

ryanwhit said:


> That makes it 3 years in a row that you've replied here with a different username...



At least he's consistent


----------



## DA PO LEASE

Very humble yet direct, ryanwhit.  I look forward to hunting with you again this year


----------



## kmckinnie

4 years!


----------



## ryanwhit




----------



## Pound4Pound

Awesome blog, Ryan. We need a parallel sticky for public land etiquette as well. Winder up, A town down


----------



## nrh0011

I have learned so much from guys on this forum. Love the stories and camaraderie. Preciate all those that care to share their experiences and tactics that have proven to work for them. Finally got my first bird and needless to say I'm hooked! Y'all have a good one!


----------



## PoundTown

This is a flawless thread thanks for doing this but I think we need one for WMA etiquette? Thoughts?

 #BarrowCountyBirdBlaster #DudeLimitsOutAnnually #GobblerGetter #PuttemInACoffin #SchoolofHardClucks


----------



## kmckinnie

PoundTown said:


> This is a flawless thread thanks for doing this but I think we need one for WMA etiquette? Thoughts?
> 
> #BarrowCountyBirdBlaster #DudeLimitsOutAnnually #GobblerGetter #PuttemInACoffin #SchoolofHardClucks



About time you got back on here, missed ya. Good idea why don't you start the thread!


----------



## ryanwhit

PoundTown said:


> This is a flawless thread thanks for doing this but I think we need one for WMA etiquette? Thoughts?
> 
> #BarrowCountyBirdBlaster #DudeLimitsOutAnnually #GobblerGetter #PuttemInACoffin #SchoolofHardClucks



you're too much dude.  #schoolofhardclucks  lol


----------



## TimConwayTwitty

*.*


----------



## bigmart70

*thank you*

Thank  you  for  the  best  advice  I've  found  yet . This  is  my first  season ! I just  wanted  to  say be careful  out there !  Last  weekend  I went to  one  of  our  wma's set up  and everything  seemed perfect  until  another  hunter showed  up and shot my Tom decoy it was upsetting  but we'll  keep trying!!! Thanks  again for the great thread!!!!


----------



## vin-man

Thank you Ryan for your contribution on this subject. I am a newbe turkey hunter looking to put my first one on the ground. I have been getting "schooled over the phone" from a life long friend that now lives in the mid west. He has many turkeys to his credit. So much of what you wrote parelled what he has been telling me. Especially that we are all going to make mistakes, but learn something from each of them, and one day it will come together. I messed up this morning and got up off my seat. (my butt and right leg went numb) Low and behold after getting up, I saw one about 100 yds away. Long story short, he picked me out and was gone in a flash. Perhaps had I waited 30 minutes after I thought I couldn't sit there any longer, he may have come in range. Lesson learned..... a milk crate with a foam pad is not a good seat to use.  Again, thank you for your posts.


----------



## TimConwayTwitty

Ryan - 

Your point about decoys being a potential danger on public land hit home as my little nephew over in Griffin got peppered pretty bad two years ago behind a b-mobile on Rum Creek WMA. This is one of the best things to ever come out of Jug Tavern, my Smokin Po Boy eating friend. 

Feel free to stop in for a pound of pork and fries, on the house, next time you are downtown with the female. Haven't seen you in there in a while, Ryan. Call Dottie, she needs to talk to you about the reunion this year.


----------



## ryanwhit

TimConwayTwitty said:


> Ryan -
> 
> Your point about decoys being a potential danger on public land hit home as my little nephew over in Griffin got peppered pretty bad two years ago behind a b-mobile on Rum Creek WMA. This is one of the best things to ever come out of Jug Tavern, my Smokin Po Boy eating friend.
> 
> Feel free to stop in for a pound of pork and fries, on the house, next time you are downtown with the female. Haven't seen you in there in a while, Ryan. Call Dottie, she needs to talk to you about the reunion this year.




And how is the old green yota, Conway? I can't kill any of mine, they just keep tickin'.


----------



## mattech

Love reading this thread every year.


----------



## TurkeyWolf

*For the New Turkey Hunters*

Basic things you must do or know to kill turkeys consistently:

1.  Hunt where turkeys live
2.  Knowing the killing range of your shotgun
3.  Learn how to call
4.  Have a plan before daylight
5.  If you are lucky, learn the game from a successful turkey hunter

With that said, we all could write books on each of the of the five basic topics.  I've turkey hunted over 25 years and have done or tried most everything.  

Of the five topics listed above, the one thing that prevents new hunters from being successful is being flexible with your plan.  My first spring bird caused me to chase him through two hollers and over third ridges before I killed him.  I can tell you my pre-dawn plan did not include that 7 mile run across WV.

Successful turkey hunters are willing to help new hunters who ask.  They will give you the answers you seek but, will not share everything they know.  The best of them are mystics and are seldom seen in the woods.  If he lets you admire a bird he's killed and you ask, "Where did you kill that bird?", don't expect more than a wry grin.  Us old hunters know better than to ask.  My own son won't tell me everything sometimes.  It's part of the mystery that we love and earned membership into a tight knit fraternity.

To close, you are not a real turkey hunter until you miss at least one bird.  That sting should propel you to be even better at the game.  The lessons you learn from missing a bird are ingrained for a lifetime.


----------



## FlukeBryan

This will be my first year in the turkey woods, and i cant wait to play that ol gobbler his first love song.  Lot of good high notes in here, boys.  Who can I message for advice about gobblers, meaning i dont want to post it publicly?


----------



## turkeykirk

FlukeBryan said:


> This will be my first year in the turkey woods, and i cant wait to play that ol gobbler his first love song.  Lot of good high notes in here, boys.  Who can I message for advice about gobblers, meaning i dont want to post it publicly?



Back right on time.


----------



## kmckinnie

turkeykirk said:


> Back right on time.



I didn't want to say that.


----------



## Gaswamp

FlukeBryan said:


> This will be my first year in the turkey woods, and i cant wait to play that ol gobbler his first love song.  Lot of good high notes in here, boys.  Who can I message for advice about gobblers, meaning i dont want to post it publicly?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10650360&postcount=6

so which is it


----------



## Blisterapine

Good thread - another thing you can point out , ( I see it on TV) folks call waaay to much. Once you've located the turkey in the tree, if you know where he's going when he flies down, you don't have to call at all. As a matter of fact it may be better not to. When you do , a call or 2 is really all you need. From that he knows EXACTLY where you are. All the calling in the world isn't going to make him come if he doesn't want to.
He knows where he's going before he even flies down- remember in his world, the hens come to him when he gobbles (even if he doesn't say a word, they know the tree he's roosted in, , He's not supposed to come to us- of course he may if there are no hens around.. Point is Location is key and sitting where he's going!  -  and don't get to hung up on "calling" some of the worst calling in the world is an actual hen turkey with a screechy out-of tune yelping voice.


----------



## turkeykirk

Gaswamp said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10650360&postcount=6
> 
> so which is it



Looks like we're gonna have to wait till next Spring to find out.


----------



## JCS1993

*Really Helpful*

Just wanted to say this has been really helpful. This is my first-year turkey hunting, and without the advice of experienced turkey hunters I've talked to and this post, I really wouldn't have a clue where to start. 

I walked one WMA yesterday and party of another after that. Just trying to get a feel for the lay of the land and know where I should go. 

Thanks again!


----------



## kmckinnie

We all should read this once a year. Thanks for bring it up. 
Good job. 
Keep us posted on your successes.


----------



## trkykilr

I live in SC, and don't visit this board often.  This thread should be required reading for new hunters and experienced hunters alike.  I have always enjoyed seeking advice from those more experienced than I, and have found them to be very willing to help in all circumstances.

You boys be safe out there.  Coming home to your family is the #1 goal


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Lots of good info in this post. Im by far an expert but over the past 20 yrs Ive killed several...I believe it took me 3 seasons to get my first bird, 2 days later second bird, the next week number 3. Sticking with it and learning from my many mistakes has paid off. I cant use a mouth  call well but become fairly good with a box call. Last kill I had a push/pull mounted on my barrel with a sting to trigger guard and it did the trick. 

Best of luck to all....the time is near


----------



## White0ak

Nice one, Mr. Whitney. Godspeed this season.


----------



## splatek

This'll be my first season trying to hunt turkey and this post was a real help. 
THanks!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Sit still, don’t call too much.
Best way to hunt imo.


----------



## Ronnie Rhymer

thanks for this Barrow! I'm taking a newbie this season and I sent him this link!


----------



## CroMagnum

ryanwhit said:


> Tags : learn, how, hunt, teach, call, new, beginner, beginning, start, young,
> 
> So, you wanna be a turkey hunter.  Great!  Hopefully you’ve found this thread in a search result, so you’re off to a good start.  There’s a tremendous amount of turkey knowledge on this forum…you just need to know how to access it.  I was in you’re shoes not too terribly long ago, so let me share my story to you.
> 
> I grew up doing things out of doors, but turkey hunting was not one of them.  I have been familiar with and comfortable in the woods for some time, but like you, I just didn’t come up turkey hunting.  Prior to 2006, I went 3 times with people who may or may not have known what they were doing.  In 2006 (after several years of saying that I was going to go this year) I went.  I emailed a friend, who I knew had some turkeys on his property and had invited me some time earlier, and asked him if I could come one day on a particular weekend.  He gave me the go ahead, and I did.  I went and killed a bird.  Nothin to this stuff…said the guy who lucked in to his first turkey.
> 
> I went the rest of the year without seeing another turkey.  I hunted the next season and didn’t close the deal.  I made lots of mistakes in front of lots of turkeys.  I walked miles of private and public property, scouted 5 months out of the year, etc.  I worked birds, I called some in to range, but I consistently did dumb stuff.  The next year was more of the same.  Dumb stuff in front of smart birds.  Finally, the second to last weekend, I killed my second turkey.  The next weekend I killed my third – my first jake.  2009 was much better, with 4 gobblers, and the first year that I really felt like I was a real turkey hunter.  2010 was better still, with 5 longbeards.
> 
> I’m not here to tell you that I’m a great turkey hunter.  I’m not.  I’m not even going to give any advice on turkey hunting tactics, because I think I am mostly unqualified to do so.  I am however going to tell you what I did to change from someone who wanted to hunt turkeys to someone that does hunt turkeys…sometimes even successfully.
> 
> The first thing I did was decide that I wanted to do it.  When I did that, I, like you, came to this board as a resource.  I read recent posts and old posts about turkey hunting, calling, setups, guns, shells, etc.  I read hunting reports from successful turkey hunters and gleaned whatever useful information was in the post that led to the demise of that particular turkey.  I talked to the people that I knew that turkey hunted.  But I did not ask to go with someone.  I just went.  I went to an area that had turkeys and listened, called, made mistakes, and learned from them.  Take my first bird out – since it was a fluke – it took me 2 years to kill a bird.  That one happened to be on public land.
> 
> Which brings us to where to hunt.  Please don’t ask on the forum where to go hunt.  If you don’t have access to private land with turkeys, do like many of us and go to some public land.  Learn it, hunt it, and kill turkeys.  Every WMA that I can think of  has turkeys.  You have access to it.  I’m sure there’s a couple that don’t, so don’t go to those.  There’s plenty of NF land that has turkeys too.  Go find you 400 acres, learn it, and hunt it.  When you’ve learned it, go find you another.  When you’ve got that one down, go to another.  After a few years you’ll have more places to hunt than you have time.  Having no place to hunt is no excuse.  You have plenty.  Maybe they are not close…my closest of this type of public land spot is 1 hr 45 minutes away…but you have them.  Remember you either want to do this or you don’t.  I admit, I had (and still have) some good private land to make my mistakes on.  They are all 3 hrs away from my house.
> 
> Everything you need to know to get you going is on this forum.  Pay attention to people who know what they’re doing, and you’ll learn something.  That brings me to my next point…who knows what they’re doing?  The internet is a funny place.  Everyone is an expert.  But in all seriousness, there are people here who are true experts.  There are people on this forum (and others, I’m sure) who know a lot about turkey calls.  There are some that know a lot about callmakers.  Others know about guns.  Patterns.  Reloading.  Calling.  Camo.  Some know a lot about hunting because they’ve read it, but have not had the pleasure of bloodying the back pocket of their pants from a turkey head hitting it every step for ¾ of a mile...not more than a time or 2 anyway.  All of this is good.  It’s all good info to have.  A few – FEW – have knowledge in all of these aspects of the game.  I try to pay particular attention to them.  I may defer to the others if I’m researching something directly in their zone of expertise…but when it comes to turkey hunting in general, I want someone who has lots of pictures of them with dead turkeys.  Sometimes these guys can be tough to find on the forum, because some of them don’t post a lot.  But some of them do.  Pay attention and learn.  If you’re interested in something particular and would like their advice, send them a PM.  In my experience, most are very willing to help.
> 
> So you see, you have everything you need.  You don’t need someone to go with you, you don’t need someone to take you.  If you have that, then great.  Your learning curve may be a little shorter…but you don’t need that to get started.  You just need to read, listen, pay attention…here and in the turkey woods.  Learn from your mistakes.  Stick around and you’ll meet some great hunters, and you’ll still have plenty to learn from them.
> 
> I hope this has been useful.  Again, I don’t think I’m God’s gift to turkey hunting.  On some other threads, you’ll see me interject my observations and/or experiences in some subject matters.  Many others, I sit back and read…just like I’m encouraging you to do.  Turkey hunting is a fun thing – quite addictive, really.  I enjoy it, I spend a good bit of time at it, and the past couple of years I’ve had some good success.  There’s some on here that have had that type of success for the past couple of decades.  Maybe they’ll chime in here with anything they may have to add.


Great post and very encouraging for us noobs. Thank you!


----------



## HogKillaDNR

Trying my best to become the best Turkey hunter, I can.  Today I decided not to drive down the road I normally take.  I parked by the road and walked in.  Didn't see anything but having to change my tactics.


----------

